
How Startups Can Scale Without Mutiny - vinnyglennon
http://firstround.com/review/fighting-factions-how-startups-can-scale-without-mutiny/
======
djchung23
"Ask candidates about conflicts — note if they focus more on plot or
perspectives."

I give a fair amount of interviews and asking about how a candidate approached
a conflict does bring out useful signal, mostly for raising red flags. A
candidate will generally state a problem and say something to the effect of,
"I talked to the other person, pointed on these facts X, Y, Z and the other
person got on board." It's helpful to know that the candidate uses reason, but
if they use facts to steamroll a teammate, that would raise red flags. If the
candidate can articulate why those facts would help their teammate get on
board e.g. empathizing with the other person, this is a good signal.

